
Deutsche Post to start sale of electric vehicles in 2017 - vincent_s
http://www.reuters.com/article/deutsche-post-electric-van-idUSFWN1AT0C7
======
vincent_s
[http://www.streetscooter.eu/](http://www.streetscooter.eu/)

